# E-Commerce site hosting - is this a good company?



## dragonlord (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.unimllc.com/
I was just at a seminar for this company, they train you, and set up 1-3 ecommerce sites for you for $129.95 then once a site is up an runnining it is $29.95 a month to host the fully functional ecommerce site for you. I found a better place as far as price for hosting at http://www.ipowerweb.com but http://www.unimllc.com/ trains you at a live training, helps with the set up (and some what design) of your first three sites, offers constant support,

Is this a good company? A good deal? Good Price? 
http://www.unimllc.com/

I am going to eventually have three sites: one for my tennis business, another for my gaming interests/organization, and another for selling toys.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

why dont you have a regular site and open up an ebay store or an amazon store? 29.95 a month is quite a rip-off. there are systems similar to php-nuke which are easy to install/set-up, which are free. Just have your ebay store point to them. I have a friend who does that and he is doing great buisness. Even if they aerent a scam, ur still getting ripped off. If you want any help with setting up a system on your own website feel free to email me @ [email protected] (yes my site is crappy, and yes we did lose all of our data, and yes it isnt back up yet.) You can get plenty cheao and good hosting at any of the below sites:
activeserverhosting.com
brinkster.com
1and1.com


----------



## dragonlord (Aug 16, 2003)

ty for this info


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

np man


----------



## younes (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey man let me know if you need help,i can get you a better deal . hosting shouldn`t pass 100$ per year and ecommmerce script are not that expensive.

go to www.ageofinternet.com to contact me and my name is younes


----------



## dragonlord (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome - ty


----------



## pool147 (Dec 5, 2004)

Pool147 
Offers Free Web Site Hosting,FREE Unlimited disk space,FREE Unlimited Traffic and Bandwidth,FREE Domain Hosting,FREE 24/7 Real FTP Access,Ad Free Bannerless Hosting,FREE Website Builder & FREE Web Email for your website


----------



## younes (Jul 7, 2004)

i been trying to register in Pool147 but the code is not showing it`s seen that`s there disable there service?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Pool147 = Spam & Scam

You can't post your ads on this forum, and your "unlimited" disk space crap is a scam.


----------



## buztedu (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi I just wanted to give you the heads up on unim. I along with many others have been dealing with these scam artist for about a year. Please go to :

rip off report dot com and type in UNIM it will let you know all about this company. Please don't become one of us that they have taken for a ride by this company.


----------

